
Study Concludes That We Need a “Strict Ban on Human Cloning for Any Purposes” - blackwingbear1
https://futurism.com/new-study-concludes-that-we-need-a-strict-ban-on-human-cloning-for-any-purposes/
======
gus_massa
The _conclusion_ of the study is that the failure rate is still high. I can't
read the paper, but if that failure rate is too high for use in humans is an
_opinion_ , not a scientific _fact_.

I'm a little cautious and I prefer to avoid experiments with human cloning
until the technique is more reliable. But this is only a taboo, not a
scientific fact. It's like avoiding to use the carcass of your recently dead
neighbor as a bow target. (This may be even be illegal where you live.)

------
drallison
It is unclear why a "strict ban on human cloning" is needed. The article
quotes researcher Lewin: "“We now understand why clones fail, which can lead
to improvements in the process of cloning of animals. Our discoveries also
reinforce the need for a strict ban on human cloning for any purposes.”

A quick read of the article itself suggests the it does no consider human
cloning and does not provide support for the conclusion that a "strict ban on
human cloning" is needed.

But the reasoning behind the "need" is never explained. I suspect that the
need for a strict ban comes from the bioethics folks and is not a real need.

~~~
sytelus
May be they are thinking that cloning is not yet well understood and have too
many unknowns to legally apply on humans? Imagine a cloned human with some
problem starts reproducing en-mass...

------
squozzer
To paraphrase a line from Aeon Flux, human cloning is trading in excess. At
least given the state of humanity at present.

